# Is she growling?



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have two videos of River. She makes this... growling noise. She doesn't really raise her quills, she just balls up and makes this noise. Is it actually growling?






In this one you can hear it twice after she pops.






In this video it's at the 35-38 mark.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Sounds like it, calico does the same thing


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I heard it in the first video. It's a light version of what Titan does. Definitely growling.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

it's kind of a chuffing noise, reminds me of a train! Penny does the same thing


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think it's so light because she thinks she's dainty. She's not. She's clumsy and silly! :grin:


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

My Shilo does that as well then its like she "jumps" or "bounces". Haha


----------

